# RCI fees and TPU



## silentg (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi Tuggers!
I have been irked by RCI lately. I put a week on hold at 13 TPU and stupidly, did not confirm within the timeframe:zzz:, when I went back to the search I saw the week was still available, however the TPU was now 15! I had an exchange available but it was 14 TPU value. 
I decided to combine my available timeshare points available, which were bringing me up to 19 TPU. So I decided to look for a higher TPU place to trade into. 
I found a bigger, better place in the same area for 16 TPU!
To get to the point of my post, I feel RCI is dickering with the TPU, so they can get the extra fee for combining weeks to get more trade power. It cost $ 109.00 to combine weeks. Along with the $199.00 exchange fee. I am left with 3 TPU that will most likely need to be added to another exchange to be used! It used to be trade for trade, not TPU. Does this bother anyone else? :annoyed:
I am trying to use RCI less and looking for other trading options.
I would like to hear from other TUG members pro and con on RCI issues.
Thanks for reading my rant!
TerryC


----------



## am1 (Aug 13, 2014)

Deposit another week at combine the 3 TPUs.  I combined 2 deposits plus a leftover from 1 to get to 49 TPUs all for the one fee.  It also extends the expiration date.  

But I agree it is annoying although should be more honest then just trade for trade.


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 13, 2014)

silentg said:


> I am left with 3 TPU that will most likely need to be added to another exchange to be used! It used to be trade for trade, not TPU. Does this bother anyone else? :annoyed:



Under the old system, it would have been a 1-for-1 trade, so you wouldn't have anything left over.  Now you have 3 TPU left over.  To be equivalent w/ the old system, you could just let those 3 TPU expire.  The new system just gives you the opportunity to use that extra trading power vs. forfeiting it.  It is up to you if you think saving those 3 TPU is worth the $109.  If you look at it that way, it may be a bit less annoying. 

Just because they created the game, it doesn't mean you have to play it.

Kurt


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 13, 2014)

And thus, the corporate Wyndham interface to RCI looks better each day.

No combining needs to be done.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 13, 2014)

We dropped RCI competely several years ago. We own two resorts that trade through RCI. One we stimply stay at every year. The other has an internal exchange system which we use rather than exchange via RCI. 

I would not own a resort that trade in RCI at this point unless it was part of an acceptable system with an internal exchange program. The one resort we do own was purchased before RCI became unacceptable for us as an exchange route option but, we were fortunate in that we bought that particular resort week because we liked the resort and we intended to use the resort week for personal usage. Should that ever change we will dispose of that week or utilize an independant exchange company such as SFX.


----------



## bellesgirl (Aug 13, 2014)

SFX gives you 1 trade for 1 deposit as does II.  However, trading power still factors into both systems so if you don't have the power you don't get the trade.  If that is your preference, then by all means switch.  

RCI makes your trading power more transparent so now you know why you are not getting a trade.  We now usually get at least 3-4 trades for 2 weeks in RCI.  And every couple of years we combine the leftovers and have another week.  My biggest problem with RCI right now is that I cannot use all my TPUs.


----------



## BevL (Aug 13, 2014)

bellesgirl said:


> SFX gives you 1 trade for 1 deposit as does II.  However, trading power still factors into both systems so if you don't have the power you don't get the trade.  If that is your preference, then by all means switch.
> 
> RCI makes your trading power more transparent so now you know why you are not getting a trade.  We now usually get at least 3-4 trades for 2 weeks in RCI.  And every couple of years we combine the leftovers and have another week.  My biggest problem with RCI right now is that I cannot use all my TPUs.



Ditto.  With the old week for week system, I had no problem usng my weeks.  Now, granted, we are travelling much less, but I was getting the equivalent TPUs for two to two and a half weeks of vacation for one deposit.  

I also love the combine and extend feature.  I am in the process if giving my weeks away but I think if I have it it figured out right, I will be able to extend my current 200 TPUs through to 2019 by combining deposits.  And some of those will be a small leftover that will allow me to get two more years out of a larger deposit.

So I'm sorry that the TPU value changed on you.  On the flip side, in the "old days" of RCI you wouldn't have had access to that week at all, it woudl have just disappeared as your trade value wouldn't have been high enough to pull it the second time.

Count me on the pro RCI team


----------



## missyrcrews (Aug 13, 2014)

I agree that it can be annoying.  However, we've made it work for us.  I own 3 weeks at the same resort in New Hampshire.  One is in the summer, which we use every year.  One is in April, which 4 out of 7 years we use...the other 3 years, it doesn't coincide with our spring break, so we trade.  We also have a week in late October that we never use...always trade.  I often end up getting 3 weeks out of those 2 deposits, often with leftover TPU's...we wait to trade until there are "sales," or sometimes we trade our larger sleeps 8 unit for sleeps 6 ones.  Works for us!


----------



## chriskre (Aug 13, 2014)

silentg,

You may want to check the price of the week as a cash reservation.
Many of those exchanges can also just be rented and you wouldn't have to worry about combining and exchanging since you have so few TPU's.

For those of us with hundreds of TPU's obviously it's a different story and we get more value out of RCI.  When you own so few it's not worth the trouble of exchanging, just rent.


----------



## 1965 (Aug 13, 2014)

Does anyone get tried of RCI Represenatives always trying to "upsell you"
Annual memberhship Fee
Platinium membership Fee
RCI TPU fee


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 14, 2014)

1965 said:


> Does anyone get tried of RCI Represenatives always trying to "upsell you"
> Annual memberhship Fee
> Platinium membership Fee
> RCI TPU fee



I really don't get too bothered by it--I think many businesses do this.  Cheaper to upgrade an existing customer vs. finding a new one.

What gets me about RCI upselling is when they offer me a special on a 3-year membership extension.  I suggest they look at my account, as I have a membership until 2024 (left over from free extended memberships when I bought a couple of SA years ago).  They quickly drop the sales pitch, LOL.


----------



## klpca (Aug 14, 2014)

I am a bit embarrassed to admit that I keep a detailed spreadsheet of all of my timeshare activity, and of course (lol) I have individual excel tabs for each exchange company that I use. From there I have the per night cost breakdown which includes amounts for maintenance fees, exchange fees, and membership fees. With the resorts where we own, RCI is the most expensive on a per night basis - by a lot. Interval runs the least, then DAE, then SFX, and then RCI. 

That said, each exchange company has their pros and cons. RCI has access to the HGVC resorts which is nice. I know exactly what I am getting in exchange for my deposits. But the fees!! It seems like there is no end. 

I'll deposit to RCI only if I need something specific. Otherwise, I am just keeping my membership to have access to the rental inventory.


----------



## GPLACERS (Aug 16, 2014)

RCI changes TPU depending on any promotions at the time.  Not too long ago they had a TPU reduction special which ended last week, and I think TPU's went as low as 4 for a week in a 2 bedroom Palm Springs resort, then when the sale went off, the TPU's went back up to normal.  I love the TPU sales. Heck my 53 TPU Hawaii Studio deposit with only paying $485 MF could of gotten me 13 weeks during the most recent 4 TPU sale at a couple of Worldmark and Wyndham resorts in California.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 16, 2014)

I agree with you about the manipulation.  I've stopped depositing with RCI, and when my membership expires next year, I don't plan to renew it. The only reason I might renew is so I can go for the Extra Vacations and Last Call things.  I've never taken an Extra Vacation or used Last Call, but we'll see how that goes.

Unless you have a number of minimal leftover TPU to combine so you can actually use it, that fee only adds to the cost of your vacation. So now you have the cost of your MF to the resort, the fee to combine, and the exchange fee if you find something you want.  Adding that extra $308 to your MF you already paid your resort can make for a much more expensive vacation.

As for other exchange companies:  I'm having excellent success using SFX. It's week for week, not points or TPU or whatever.  Plus, they're giving me 2 for 1 credit for my deposits.  I give them one week and get two weeks available to exchange.  Some resorts get even more.  Those Bonus Weeks have the same trade value as the deposited week, which has allowed me to get some nice stuff for what is essentially free. (Example:  I gave them my Imperial Waikiki 1bedroom, and they gave me a 2bedroom Maui Schooner and a 2bedroom Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort.  Not a bad deal!)

Dave


----------



## bdmauk (Aug 21, 2014)

klpca said:


> I am a bit embarrassed to admit that I keep a detailed spreadsheet of all of my timeshare activity, and of course (lol) I have individual excel tabs for each exchange company that I use. From there I have the per night cost breakdown which includes amounts for maintenance fees, exchange fees, and membership fees.



Whew, a fellow obsessed number cruncher. Don't be embarrassed. I do the same thing! (Or should we both be embarrassed?)
But, I take great comfort in seeing that per/night cost, especially when that 2br resort suite comes out well below a decent hotel room!!!  Now if I only had an II timeshare to compare to my RCI ones. (Shh, don't tell the wife)


----------



## Polly Metallic (Aug 21, 2014)

GPLACERS said:


> RCI changes TPU depending on any promotions at the time.  Not too long ago they had a TPU reduction special which ended last week, and I think TPU's went as low as 4 for a week in a 2 bedroom Palm Springs resort, then when the sale went off, the TPU's went back up to normal.  I love the TPU sales. Heck my 53 TPU Hawaii Studio deposit with only paying $485 MF could of gotten me 13 weeks during the most recent 4 TPU sale at a couple of Worldmark and Wyndham resorts in California.



Good job scoring a nice trading week. I only get 38-41 TPU for a one bedroom two bath Maui unit in prime whale watching season (week 9). My fees are $800. Sigh.


----------



## travelplus (Aug 24, 2014)

I agree with the OP.  I have been finding ways to work the system. For instance this January I was able to use our split 2 bedroom and get 3 weeks out of the 1 week.  I combined the TPUs and came up with a 3rd week and stil have 10 TPUs left over.

Then for 2014  I banked late into the year as I was not sure if we want to go to Scottsdale or not. First trade was for 18  for the 1 bedroom and 16 for the Studio so then I called back and said it was low and got 22 and 20 for the split. If I see a  place that is worth paying the $109 to combine the 10 then I'll do it or just keep the 10 and exchange somewhere else.

I figure the cost of combining the TPU+ Exchange is better than going to the resort and paying the rack rate for  a 2 bedroom. I have logged onto the website and found the rooms going for $300 a night so for the cost of a night or two you can get a week.

RCI had a $199 for 3 year renewal and I took advantage of that.  So my point is you need to work the system so you can make it work for you and not for them.


----------



## klpca (Aug 24, 2014)

bdmauk said:


> Whew, a fellow obsessed number cruncher. Don't be embarrassed. I do the same thing! (Or should we both be embarrassed?)
> But, I take great comfort in seeing that per/night cost, especially when that 2br resort suite comes out well below a decent hotel room!!!  Now if I only had an II timeshare to compare to my RCI ones. (Shh, don't tell the wife)



The cost per night compared to the cash cost is the true comparison to be made. Just for funs I went  on Costco travel the other night and looked at the cash cost of going to WKORV in November. For the full 2 bedroom villa, the cost was over $6,000. On Redweek it is still over $3,000. Timesharing is the way to go, but you have to be able to plan ahead and be very flexible on your dates/locations. I can see how this travel style doesn't work for everyone.

And yes, you need an II trader 



Polly Metallic said:


> Good job scoring a nice trading week. I only get 38-41 TPU for a one bedroom two bath Maui unit in prime whale watching season (week 9). My fees are $800. Sigh.



Mine only gets 31 TPU's and my maintenance fees are higher than yours. I just won't consider depositing it.


----------



## Harmina (Aug 30, 2014)

*RCI fees*

I couldn't believe when I put a unit on hold the other day, the RCI exchange fee was $252. CAD.
The last time I put a unit on hold, I believe it was $218
Also noticed they don't have their toll free # displayed....it is now a long distance call.


----------



## herillc (Aug 30, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> And thus, the corporate Wyndham interface to RCI looks better each day.
> 
> No combining needs to be done.



I was about to say the same thing.
My worldmark, wyndham and hilton corporate accounts are easier to use than regular rci account. That's why i didn't renew my regular rci membership.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Aug 31, 2014)

Just adding to this whole discussion...what other company is out there that has a lot of inventory on the East coast?  We travel, but lately we take 2-3 road trips a year instead of flying.  I have found limited inventory with other exchange companies so I stick with RCI.


----------

